# Enabling Hardware Raid (Intel Matrix)

## T0M3K

I installed base Gentoo system on non-Raid hard drive and now I want to access server files found on a hardware mirroring raid.

I searched but most results explore software raid options.

It feels good to finally get back to Gentoo and control the system.

----------

## Mad Merlin

Unless your RAID is via a separate (expensive!) add in card, it's almost certainly fake RAID (ie, software). Nevertheless, you should be able to access the files on it using device-mapper.

----------

## Monkeh

It's not hardware RAID. It is, as mentioned above, fake-RAID, which can be accessed via device-mapper.

----------

## T0M3K

So looks like it is software RAID, I was reading the link you provided. Makes sense, for windows it appeared as a single volume, even fedora didn't have problem, but I guess it was doing all its mapping in the background.

Now the question, how to use that mapper? I never used it. I tried emerging some dmraid but it was blocked.

----------

## T0M3K

So I figured that I needed device mapper enabled in the kernel

Installed dmraid, device mapper is active but I'm still missing the volume in /dev/mapper (just control)

What am I missing?

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562V 10/100 Network Connection (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HH (ICH8DH) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801 SATA RAID Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

UPDATE:

So I got agravated and enabled every reasonable option under RAID in kernel config, reboot, nothing, dmraid -ay and viola, it's there. Reboot, it's gone. 

Do I have to run it on startup or something?

----------

## upengan78

try dmraid -ay and ls /dev/mapper to see the drive(mapped)  :Very Happy: 

----------

